#  Erste Hilfe >   kratzverletzung durch brombeergebüsch >

## Alpsteinfeger

bin vor einer woche in den wald gegangen um brombeeren zu sammeln, bin  dabei in ein tiefes loch gefallen und hab mir dabei beide waden und arme  verletzt, sprich verkratzt (sieht aus wie wenn ich strümpfe mit rotfarbenen  spinnennetz-muster an hätte) 
die wunden wurden ca. 2  std. (musste ja erstmal nach hause laufen) mit wasser ausgewaschen, die  dornen entfernt, mit bepanthen plus eingesalbt und über nacht verbunden.  auf anraten einer apthekerin habe ich die wunden die nächsten 2 tage  offen lassen und weiterhin mit bepanthen eingecremt.  
am samstag konnte ich kaum mehr gehen, weil die haut  auf schienbein und wade irre spannte und bis zu den zehen angeschwollen  waren. so habe ich die unterschenkel wieder eingebunden und zuvor mit  mirfulan eingecremt. nur gerade mal 2 stunden später war der mullverband  triefend nass und musste auf der veranstaltung zum samariterdienst. die  mir dann wieder angeraten haben, die beine sanft abzuwaschen und am  nächsten tag nicht mehr zu verbinden. 
am montag hab  ich mir calendula essenz zum auswaschen und tyrosur gel besorgt, was  gestern sehr hilfreich schien. die schwellung ging leicht weg, dass  beissen ist auch nicht mehr ganz so stark und es nässt nicht mehr.  jedoch spinnt mein blutdruck, den hauts rauf unter runter 158/97,  117/73, 151/90, 112/74, 131/79, 141/85, 130/82 , 138/100 habe herzrasen  und einen puls von 73, 76, 74, 76, 72, 79, 81  
muss  dabei noch erwähnen dass ich bluthochdruck habe und auf grund dessen  eine halbe coversum 5mg und concor 2,5mg pro tag einnehmen  muss. 
was könnte ich noch weiter unternehmen, ausser  zum arzt zu gehen  :Huh?:  
bin zur zeit nicht in meinem heimatland. 
für eine antwort bin ich sehr dankbar

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da hilft wohl nur zum Arzt gehen!
Die Wunde hat mit dem Blutdruck erst mal nichts zu tun!
In welchem Abstand hast du den eine R/R Puls Kontrolle durch geführt? 
Wenn du der Apothekerin traust, kannst du sicherlich auch einem Arzt trauen!

----------


## Alpsteinfeger

ganz vielen lieben dank für die antwort
mit vertrauen hat es wenig zu tun, das administrative ist nur immer so langwierig trotz eu-versicherungskarte 
die abstände zwischen dem messen waren alle 2 stunden und hab den ganzen tag bei offenem fenster im bett gelegen .. ausser mal müssen müssen (-;

----------


## helferlein

was ist denn aus deinen beinen geworden? Hat der der Arzt helfen können?

----------

